# KILL The Person Above You



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Go ahead.. kill the person above you in any way you want!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Now why would I want to kill a fellow haunter?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow,this thread didnt last long


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Possibly a little much...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha that was amusing


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

How about totally off the wall ways to kill off the person above you....like,"Bloodshed Brothers have heart attack after winning Powerball"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yeah but then Jack Reaper tripped over his own sickle, which went right into his mouth and came out one eye. The last thing he saw was his own face, reflected in the blade of the sickle. Somewhere nearby, a gargoyle grinned coyly...


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Dang...that is grotesque....then Rahnefan falls off a building and catches an eyelid on a nail....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

okay, i'll give this a try. 

Jack Reaper jumped off the building and found his wings didn't work....and then impaled himself on the pointed fence below


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

After witnessing the horrible incident, Dark Angel 27 fell backward off the same building catching her back skin on the flag pole ripping her spine from her torso. Only her arms and legs actually made it to the pavement below.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dr. Morbius ran toward the scene but was splattered by a truck, sending his lower jaw flying off and spinning like a boomerang. It circled a lightpost and came back to its place at top speed, snapping his spine. As he fell to the ground, his medical bag slung dozens of sundry sharp instruments into the crowd nearby...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Rahnefan, being the driver of the truck that killed me, tried desperately to slam on his brakes before slamming me into the hereafter. His truck spun out of control, and just as one of the sharp instruments impaled his eye he slammed into a metal lamp pole ( just after my jaw made it's orbit around it), flinging him through the windsheild. The still-running engine, flipped backward and upside down through the hood from the impact, sliced his face off with it's spinning fan blade.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Through a magic spell and some complicated backstory, Dr. Morbius came back from the dead. However, he soon found himself being chased by an angry mob due to some more complicated backstory. The mob chased him to the edge of town, where he sprinted across the railroad tracks just before a train came. He would've made it if that cape of his hadn't gotten caught in the wheels, sucked him in, wrecked the train, and caused the majority of the mob to be killed in the explosion that followed the wreck.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

FrozenPumkins, a member of this mob survived the explosion but as he tried to escape the wreckage tripped over one of the many scorched body parts scattered about and caught his head on his on pitch fork,and consequently ripped out his jugular,also staining his crisp sweater with blood


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Draik in his laughter of the happenings before him ran out in front of a bus Driven by Morbid mike and was dis memberd beyond belief Mike stopped the bus and gatherd the pieces and took them to the Creepsters house and put them in the creamatorium and burned his remains and Dr morbius's and frozenpumpkins remains too!!!!!there for being the ruler of the forum!!!!!!! eat that


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

he then, in his horrific laughter,fell in.Eat that!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

...then Draik toasted the death of Morbid Mike with Drain-o.....


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

.....Then morbid mike was resurected by a group of demons and is now lurking around the corner waiting waiting to impail Jack in the chest with a ginsu knife he just used to saw a aluminum can in half with and this will start a nine state killing spree looking for partners!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Demons who ressurected morbid mike were displeased of his use of infomercial products to kill Jack Reaper, so they strapped mike down and Slap-Chopped him to death. They soaked up his blood With a Sham-Wow, glued his parts backed together with Amazing Putty, and propped him up at a booth at the local fair to extol the benefits of using Oxy-Clean.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

lol ... after 2 years this thread pops up again


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

The demons are really angered with Dr.Morbius for telling such an untrue vicious tale They resurected him again and filled his heart with fire and brimstone (imported from hell) then sent him to Dr.M's town to restart the nine state killing spree thats where I crushed his skull with my teeth and ate his spleen (burp)and now Dr.M's is dead finally!!!!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

A kindly witch decided that FrozenPumpkins was far too young to die, and returned him to his original state. Unfortunately, "original" meant crying, drooling, not-even-able-to-feed-oneself original. Baby Frozen was playing in the local cemetery when Morbid Mike ran by, being chased by Dr. Mobius. Mike slipped in a puddle of baby Frozen's drool, smacked his head on a tombstone, and was knocked unconcious. This allowed Dr. M to catch up, chop up Mike with a Dual Saw, and continue on his nine-state infomercial-fueled killing spree.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike put him self backtogeather (use of witchcraft spell) then saw Baby frozen picked him up took him home and diced him up with a hatchet boiled the remains put them in a sara lee pre made pie crust poked holes in the top and baked @375 for 40 minutes took out and let it cool then him and his hounds of hell ate him with a dry white wine .....Took a nap.......then the chase was on for THE EVIL DOCTOR believe he's heading to Colorado!!!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Morbid mike was thrown in a freezer for 2 weeks then pulled out and fed in a tree shredder and used a fish food in a trout farm.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

mikes meat possesed the trout and they grew freakin lazzzzzers on their heads


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Suddenly three large-mouthed blue Hounds from Hell burst out of a nearby haunted woods and spotted the laser-headed, Morbid Mike-possessed trout splashing about in shallow water. Before the heavily-burdened fish could escape, the Hounds from Hell snapped them up in greedy jaws and tore them to pieces, ensuring their eternal destruction.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

While thinking of a clever way to kill Morbid Mike, Roxy tripped and fell face first into the flower bed, where her head became stuck in the mud. As she dangled upside down out of ground, spooky mistook her for a new shiatzu grounderbreaker prop, and proceeded to properly light her. It was only when she stopped flailing and he went to check the electrical feed that spooky discovered his mistake. He swears he will remove her immediately after the 31st.


----------

